# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  العثور على الشباب المختفي قاسم بواعنة في معان

## جسر الحياة

*العثور على الشباب المختفي قاسم بواعنة في معان* 



*عمان – السوسنة -* عثر الامن العام اليوم على الشاب قاسم البواعنة المتغيب عن منزل ذويه منذ بضعة ايام وذلك في مدينة معان, حسبما قال الرائد محمد الخطيب لـ"السوسنة"
وبين الخطيب ان الامن العام نقل البواعنة الى المستشفى لاجراء الفحوصات الطبية الكاملة له حيث تبين خلوه من ايه امراض


وقال الخطيب انه سيتم نقله الى شرطة اربد لاستكمال اجراءات التحقيق معه
وادعى البواعنه بانه تم اختطافه من قبل رجلين وسيدة قرب منزل ذويه في اربد ليكتشف نفسه بعدها في معان

وكان قاسم تغيب عن منزل ذويه في قرية مرو باربد يوم السبت الماضي اثناء ذهابه الى زميل له في شارع الجامعة حيث قام بالاتصال مع والدته في الساعة الرابعة عصرا وسألها عن حاجيات المنزل ثم اصبحت الساعة السادسة من نفس يوم السبت وقبل موعد الافطار بساعة طالت عودته وقامت والدته بالاتصال معه على جهازه الخلوي للاطمئنان عليه لكننها تفأجات بان هاتفه مغلق وبعد ذلك بساعة صعقت باستقبال رسالة على جهازها الخلوي الشخصي "ان ابنك الحلو رح تستلمو جثة"


ويدرس قاسم قي جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية في كلية الحصن سنة ثالثة بكالوريس حاسوب وعمرع 21 سنة




الحمد لله على سلامتك يا صاحبي ..

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف الحمد لله على السلامه

واخير رجع سالم غانم

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الحمد لله على سلامته 
اهم اشي انه رجع سالم غانم [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بس الخير صغير كتير لازم يكون فيه تفاصيل 
طيب ليش انخطف ؟؟ [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

سلامات سلامات يا قاسم :Eh S(2): 

والله مش خبر

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله يسلمكم يا جماعه


القاسم خطف يوم السبت الماضي .. ولم يتم الابلاغ عن ذلك من قبل ذويه إلا صباح اليوم التالي .. وأنا كنت من الأشخاص إلي اتصل معهم والد الشاب للسؤال عن صديقي قاسم مساء يوم  السبت ..

ولكن الحمد لله إنو رجع سالم لأهله .. والله ينتقم من إلي خطفوه شر انتقام ..

----------


## عُبادة

حصل خير حصل خير :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابصر طيب شو التفاصيل شب مشورب ينخطف يا بيي والله بطل الخوف بس على البنات  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

الف الحمد لله ع السلامه يا القاسم الحمدلله ...

الله ينتقم من اللي عملو فيك هيك
والله يخلي امك واكيد هلأ بتكون مبسوطه كتيــــــــــــر و الاهل طبعا..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الحمد لله على سلامته :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف الحمد لله على السلامه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عمار...الشب عاد من كليتنا؟ :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> عمار...الشب عاد من كليتنا؟



اه من عندنا 
من دفعتنا 2007  :Eh S(2): 

الشب هادي وما اتوقع انه اله على المشاكل :Cry2:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

[align=center] 
الف الحمد لله على السلامه
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله يسلمكم يا جماعه .. ويبعد عنكم كل مكروه

----------


## دمعة فرح

الحمدلله على سلامتو المهم انو رجع لاهلو سالم.... :SnipeR (62): 
بس هيك خوفتونا من شارع الجامعه هاد وهو شب طيب احنا البنات شو نعمل...
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

ما تخافي يا دمعة فرح ما عاش إلي بدو يخطفك 


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  الف الحمد الله ع سلامته  

والله صاير الدنيا  تخوف مانعرف نخاف  على اطفال ولا على بنات ولا شباب الله يستر

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62): شكرا كتير لمروركم

----------


## دمعة فرح

> ما تخافي يا دمعة فرح ما عاش إلي بدو يخطفك


 :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هايدي

الحمدلله على سلامتك .. دير بالك من هون ورايح .. اللي بروح على شارع الجامعه هيك بصير فيه .. لا تروحه شاطر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الحمدلله على سلامتك .. دير بالك من هون ورايح .. اللي بروح على شارع الجامعه هيك بصير فيه .. لا تروحه شاطر


عفكرة دمك مثل العسل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ultimate

يا 100000 الحمد لله عالسلامه 
والله يوفقك ويخليك لأهلك  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


شو يا كبير شو قاعد بتفكر  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حاولت اقنع حالي مش راكبة معي 
واحد عمره 21 سنه يا سيدي 20 ينخطف ولا من شارع الجامعه !!!!
وعادي لما يرجع تنتهي القصة ؟
بجوز ردي ما يعجب حد بس القصة فيها غلط

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

وانا مثلك مش قادر اقتنع !!! 

يعني كيف شب طول وعرض ومشورب ينخطف ومن وين شارع الجامعه

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الحمد الله ع السلامه أكيد ... بس في ألف سؤال !!!
[/align]

----------

